# What should I bring



## RobertSteel (Jul 7, 2016)

I was planning to take my family camping before the summer ends, most likely around mid August. 
Well, it's a family outing, when will sleeping in the tent if the weather is nice and we want the kids to enjoy some outdoor activities instead of spending their entire summer break playing their Ipads. My neighbor's family might come with us. There will be ladies, children and old folks so the champing trip will not be the 'man vs wild' kind of camping.
Besides the tent and blow-up mattress, I'm not really sure what to bring. This is the first camping trip for little Jodie, so I want to get everything ready before we hit the road. I have some BBQ sticks and a old cooking pan that's planning to toss away after the trip. My wife had gotten a mini-first aid kit and some mosquito repellent in the drugstore the other day.
I can't think of anything else that's needed for the trip. Please gave me a list of stuff I'm gonna need for the trip.
ps. we plan to have BBQ for dinner, it'll be great to share some simple to make recipe with me:wink:


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

We bring musical instruments including shakers and tambourines for those that don't play. 

I got several books from eBay for bird watching, identifying trees, flowers, rocks etc. and bring binoculars and magnifying glasses.

Glow sticks from the dollar store are a big hit at night, and help you keep track of the kiddies.


----------



## RobertSteel (Jul 7, 2016)

The books for bird watching and identifying plants is a great idea, i'll order a couple of them for the kids. Not very sure about the musical instrument since my family doesn't really play music, but a wireless speaker will be good since i can play some songs using my iphone. Glowing sticks and portable lantern will be nice since we'll most likely spend the night and light are always welcoming. 
I will look up for some portable lanterns and those glowing sticks, hope you could gave me some ideas if i came across the item online.
Thanx


----------



## RobertSteel (Jul 7, 2016)

*just arrived items*

I order 2 of these portable lantern on Amazon, they arrived yesterday. A little smaller than I expect, but the brightness of the light seems good enough for the kids to talk a little 'adventure' in the night. 
https://www.amazon.com/TORCHSTAR-Ca...dp/B00OJXAAPE?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
*not a commercial okay, please do not try to sell your stuff here.


----------



## sisterannica (Feb 15, 2017)

What a great idea to go camping with the family. I have two small children, 6 and 8 years old and we've been out a couple of times now. The first time we learned that it is very cozy with good light in the tent. It isn´t always enough with a flashlight. A gas lantern, gives both a better light and also takes away a lot of moisture when it spreads its warmth. The second time we went camping, we learned that it also might rain. So you will need something to keep you dry even in rainy weather.


----------

